# Pumping in pink and me update!



## Sugarbum (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Firstly I am really sorry to still not be online and commenting on other peoples threads, so I will need updating on pumping life!

I am at work (in my lunch break of course ) making use of the internet. I have been desperate to get on here since yesterday to say that Medtronic coughed up the goods (after a small tantrumania on my part) a beautiful PINK pump for me! I wish I can send you a pic, I have a lovely rose skin on it and pink buttons, and its soooo damn pretty I want to wear it on the outside of my clothes!

I got the whole new Veo box again, there was an aditional matching pink zip pouch was new in there, I didnt get that before so I am pleased also with that. I got all the other bumf as if I were a new user, maunual, supplies bag, clip, sports guard etc.

Wow- can you believe it, Im on my 3rd pump 

Im seriously thinking of sidelining with my spare manual and pump to return and sending it all to Mr Tom! They havent included the returns envelope this time, perhaps they will never notice??!

Anyway, great to have a good ganders between the paradigm and the veo side by side. I put new batteries in both and the back light is so much brighter on the veo. I had completely missed my ACTIVE insulin showing, I am so glad to have it back!

Took a bad hit with an air bubble on sunday up to 18.9! I was in shock! But overall I am pleased to report better numbers in the last few weeks and I am fingers crossed for a better Hba1c next time.

So thats me, all good here except my inability to get online. I am missing you guys beyond belief! Its funny how much I now depend on the forum and the lovely people in it. Im thinking of heading down the high street after work and buying one of those 'dongles'! 

Once again, I am sorry not be online and offering support and my chat. But hope to be back soon!

Lots of love
Louisa x


----------



## Mand (Feb 23, 2010)

Lou!!!!!!!!!!! I am sssssssssssssooooooooooo pleased to know you have your new Veo at last! Pink sounds heavenly!

Good to have you back! 

Mand x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 23, 2010)

awww bless ya!!!! How exciting....has your new pump got a new name?????

Poppy is saying hi to him or her 

Have missed you, sorry I wasn't online the other day when you had ure air bubble chaos, I did text u tho, guess u have been busy!!

Catch up soon Mrs! x


----------



## randomange (Feb 23, 2010)

Ooh very nice!  I think we're going to need some pictures when you're properly back online... I'm glad you were able to get the one you wanted. 

I woke up at 18.9 thanks to a lovely big air bubble in my line this morning!  I'm glad your numbers are better.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Lou

So glad your pink lady arrived! And well done on numbers. 

I too have been suffering with no internet and am SO behind with posts! Feel awful and a bit lonely.... Sniff!

Xxoo


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds great Lou! Can someone tell me what Medtronic give to new pumpers?

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2010)

You get a big box with instruction manual, belt clip, (possibly a pouch), inserter thingy for the canula and can't think of anything else.   Lou will know.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Lou, 

Glad to hear you're all pinked out with pump version 3, now get back online!

How long does the manual or nurse say they are supposed to last??

Take care

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Lou nice to see you posting hope your back online asap, we are all missing your posts, Good news on the all the pinkness lol.Hope you and pump get on well .


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey all!

After passing through the bowels of the talktalk customer service experience- I am now back online, and WIRELESSLY! Good heavens above!!! The man even talked me through installing the wireless router they sent me 18 months ago that I couldnt install! Phew!

Its mental how much I have missed this board- I have become more dependant on this than I have on insulin it seems!

Sheely- thanks for your text, I got it but couldnt reply. I am with O2 and dont get reception in my flats and can only reply when Im out (as you know, Im not allowed the mob where I work) and I completely forgot to reply. Thanks for your help though. I am so rarely hit by an airbubble I simply dont check my line often enough and I should- I think that is my problem.

Tom- how are you? In the Veo box (as it is still infront of me!) you get a black supplies pouch thing, 2 reservoirs, 2 sets, a box of 5 batteries, a quickserter (its the pingie thing to put your cannula in with), a pump clip, an activity guard, the manual, a small zip pouch with a belt loop, and the pump of course! The contour BM machine with medtronic link is a seprate item, as is the Carelink USB and remote control. I got those in addition so make sure you do as well! Skins are supplied by the DSN or pump rep.

Hopefully will upload a pic soon! Just relieved to be back.

I have 14 pages of new posts to read. Uh-oh....

Lots of love xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay welcome back finally Lou bet your pleased to be back online , we all hate it when we cant get online as normal huh .xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers steff, hope you are well, I am just reading all your news- feel like I have been gone ages, looks as if you have had a hectic time with the medical side. Hope you well x


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah Lou not good day on Monday but my lull seems t have passed for now, the gp just needs a good kick ill get there though x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 25, 2010)

Bless ya Lou, glad you are ok  my god I wouldn't survive without reception hehehe

I had an air bubble a day or so after you did, spooky huh! Rose to 18 too....the joys of pumping, dont stress I don't check my line enough either teehee!!!!


----------

